# 2005 gto



## siemens03 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi to all. I just got a 2005 GTO with a rod out the side of the block  was just curious what all blocks i can use? Is the truck block the same? Anyone have a stock shortblock lying around? thanks Justin 4797741022


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I believe the truck blocks are Iron. A good source to check is Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market

They usually have interchangeability listed with the searches.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Any Gen IV smallblock will fit.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Just drop an LS9 in there. Only $23,000. I had the pleasure of mollesting one on display on an engine stand in GM's booth on the Hot Rod Power Tour again this year. I got to mollest her for the first time last year. I think she remembered me... But I digress. If you're budget concious, put in an LS7. Only $13,500. A bargain compared to the LS9.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Really a stroked LS2 or LS3 with a TVS2300 is a bargain build compared to an LS7 or an LSA/LS9. You can make just as much power. The key is getting up over 400 cubes.


----------

